# Fall Brook Trout in the rain



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Yesterday I was in the mood for fall brook trout. I was told by a friend that SLC has a spot that has a few. Had one fish bite my spinner before a dog splashed into the pool.

So I opted for Big Cottonwood Brookies instead. I headed right for my brookie spot and was instantly rewarded. 









Then a brown trout came to hand. 









Needing more brookies I headed up higher in BCC to new territory. Sure enough it was STUFFED full of Brook Trout. 4 brookies in 4 casts! 


















After catching 20 brook trout 









I came up on some deer. Decided to sneak up on them and see just how close I could get. Apparently I could get within 15 yards of them. 









With the weather sort of clearing I wanted to hike up peak 10420, named after its official elevation. The rumble of thunder spooked me to lower elevations for more catching.

Finally there are some fall colors up there! 









Managed to catch a brown trout before the rain started up. So I retreated further down the canyon to drier areas. I was rewarded with several browns, the biggest at 12 inches.... 









And even a rainbow of two types............. 


















After catching over 25 fish I was one happy fisherman. It was by far the most amount of brook trout I have caught from that river. My hands held up well, it might be time to try some bigger fish soon.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool beans.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Good report! I was up there yesterday also, to get a load of firewood, but neglected to bring the fishing rod. Shame on me.  Were you there late in the afternoon for all that rain? I was going to hike the loop trail from Twin to Mary, but the rains came and it got crazy fast! I was quickly drenched and that was that for any hiking. .


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice catching.

So...You really messed up those hands eh? What type of work are you doing?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Catherder said:


> Good report! I was up there yesterday also, to get a load of firewood, but neglected to bring the fishing rod. Shame on me.  Were you there late in the afternoon for all that rain? I was going to hike the loop trail from Twin to Mary, but the rains came and it got crazy fast! I was quickly drenched and that was that for any hiking. .


 I was there for the rain storm. I just kept retreating to lower elevations after each storm began to drench me.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Nice catching.
> 
> So...You really messed up those hands eh? What type of work are you doing?


 I am a pest control technician. It was all the squeezing of triggers that pushed my hands to this point. I went from 35 hrs a week to over 72 hours a week for 2 weeks straight. Basically 20 or so services to 47 services.

I am going to try and get back to work next week. Tried last week and I didn't make it through the 1st service.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Squeezing triggers huh? Not sure I buy that
AFdude had the same problem you did a few years ago, he went out and got himself a girlfriend and problem cured itself:grin:


----------



## K Lark (Sep 13, 2013)

awesome post man;


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey tye dye, I know a nice little canyon up here with some great small trout fishing, hit me up if you ever want to check it out. I haven't been up yet this year but hoping to this week, last July I managed about 20 fish in 2 hours.


----------

